# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens 2015



## dbva (Apr 30, 2015)

Noticed this morning that these are just beginning to bloom here in my N. Virginia garden. This is one of two clumps that I have, now in their 3rd year, and both have increased in size every year. Once planted, I've given them no special care.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 30, 2015)

They look great. Nice healthy clumps.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2015)

Mine are about 1-2 weeks behind


----------



## PotomacV (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Do you have deers and rabbits? Do they eat them?


----------



## eggshells (May 1, 2015)

Those are very nice. Wow!


----------



## dbva (May 1, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> Thanks for sharing. Do you have deers and rabbits? Do they eat them?



Yes, a healthy rabbit population and some deer, but thankfully they don't touch these.


----------



## PotomacV (May 1, 2015)

dbva said:


> Yes, a healthy rabbit population and some deer, but thankfully they don't touch these.


Great. I will try to plant them in my yard. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 1, 2015)

Deer will eat Cyp. Parviflorum. I had some wild plants I was watching a couple of Springs back. They had already developed buds and when I went to check to see if they were blooming yet I found nothing but stubs. They did, however, bloom again last year.


----------



## PotomacV (May 1, 2015)

Paphluvr said:


> Deer will eat Cyp. Parviflorum. I had some wild plants I was watching a couple of Springs back. They had already developed buds and when I went to check to see if they were blooming yet I found nothing but stubs. They did, however, bloom again last year.



That's what I am afraid of. I will have to do some protection then.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> That's what I am afraid of. I will have to do some protection then.



I use tomato cages to protect my cyps from the neighbor's cats.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2015)

Looking very good. What compost do you have them planted in?


----------



## dbva (May 3, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looking very good. What compost do you have them planted in?



Native soil top dressed with composted leaves.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2015)

dbva said:


> Native soil top dressed with composted leaves.



Roger that. They seem very happy indeed.


----------



## dbva (May 6, 2015)

Flowers have fully opened. Updated photos from today.


----------



## PotomacV (May 6, 2015)

:clap:


----------

